# Dell xps 400 - usb ports bad - keyboard failure!!!!



## Cloud_Golf

Hello all!

I am having some serious issues with my Dell XPS 400 desktop PC.  Two days ago I turned on my PC and it booted up saying there was a "keyboard failure!"  I let it continue until it got to the Windows accounts screen.  I was unable to use the keyboard because it is a wireless/USB Logitech keyboard/mouse.  I powered it down and tried again and still no luck.  so far I have tried the following...

- Unplugged, held power button for 30 sec, took CMOS battery out and let sit overnight w/o any power.  Fired up w/same results!

- Put OS Dell disk in drive and restarted it and it won't p/u the disk because I can't use the keyboard.

- Tried different USB ports and different keyboard w/o success.

I give up and can't believe this system is already bad!  I have no warranty and it looks more and more like I'll need a new M/B.  I really don't want to sink any money into this machine --almost more cost effective to buy a new machine.

Can someone help before eject this piece of c*** into e-waste?

Thanks in adavance!


----------



## bomberboysk

If none of the usb ports work, and you have tried multiple keyboards with it...it could be the motherboard going out...


----------



## Cloud_Golf

bomberboysk said:


> If none of the usb ports work, and you have tried multiple keyboards with it...it could be the motherboard going out...



Thanks for replying Sir!  I'm thinking the same thing myself...however, I'm holding on to one hope!  This happened to me once before and I took it to Bestbuy and Circuit City to get some estimates.  Bestbuy said I had a bad hard drive and Circuit City said it was good to go and nothing was wrong with it.  So maybe a few more days unplugged will do it some good!  Keeping my fingers crossed!  If not, then I may take some advice from some of these threads and build my own computer with good parts...hopefully not all made in China like my DELL XPS 400.  I just hope I can do it economically but, still have a great powerful computer.


----------



## bomberboysk

Cloud_Golf said:


> Thanks for replying Sir!  I'm thinking the same thing myself...however, I'm holding on to one hope!  This happened to me once before and I took it to Bestbuy and Circuit City to get some estimates.  Bestbuy said I had a bad hard drive and Circuit City said it was good to go and nothing was wrong with it.  So maybe a few more days unplugged will do it some good!  Keeping my fingers crossed!  If not, then I may take some advice from some of these threads and build my own computer with good parts...hopefully not all made in China like my DELL XPS 400.  I just hope I can do it economically but, still have a great powerful computer.


Yeah, best buy will do whatever they can to try to sell you something. Although, looking around..it could be power supply on its way out maybe..


----------



## Cloud_Golf

bomberboysk said:


> Yeah, best buy will do whatever they can to try to sell you something. Although, looking around..it could be power supply on its way out maybe..



 Power Supply?  Hmmmm...tell me more!  Where were you reading this at?


----------



## Cloud_Golf

*Still no luck after 2 nights*

I've tried to leave the system unplugged 2 seperate nights w/o any luck in powering it up.  It keeps saying "Keyboard Fauilure" and I can't use my keyboard/mouse to do anything.  

*Does anyone know if it is the M/B or the power supply?*


----------



## bomberboysk

Cloud_Golf said:


> I've tried to leave the system unplugged 2 seperate nights w/o any luck in powering it up.  It keeps saying "Keyboard Fauilure" and I can't use my keyboard/mouse to do anything.
> 
> *Does anyone know if it is the M/B or the power supply?*


Its more than likely the motherboard than the power supply, but sometimes if the +5v rail is failing on the power supply similar things can happen. If you have a multimeter...check the +5v voltages


----------



## TheKokopelli

*it's the mobo*



bomberboysk said:


> Its more than likely the motherboard than the power supply, but sometimes if the +5v rail is failing on the power supply similar things can happen. If you have a multimeter...check the +5v voltages




according to the official dell forums everybody else having this problem is reporting that the only fix is a new mobo.  I'm dealing with this same issue today...

http://en.community.dell.com/forums/t/19068354.aspx?c=us&l=en&cs=&s=gen


----------



## Cloud_Golf

Cloud_Golf said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am having some serious issues with my Dell XPS 400 desktop PC.  Two days ago I turned on my PC and it booted up saying there was a "keyboard failure!"  I let it continue until it got to the Windows accounts screen.  I was unable to use the keyboard because it is a wireless/USB Logitech keyboard/mouse.  I powered it down and tried again and still no luck.  so far I have tried the following...
> 
> - Unplugged, held power button for 30 sec, took CMOS battery out and let sit overnight w/o any power.  Fired up w/same results!
> 
> - Put OS Dell disk in drive and restarted it and it won't p/u the disk because I can't use the keyboard.
> 
> - Tried different USB ports and different keyboard w/o success.
> 
> I give up and can't believe this system is already bad!  I have no warranty and it looks more and more like I'll need a new M/B.  I really don't want to sink any money into this machine --almost more cost effective to buy a new machine.
> 
> Can someone help before eject this piece of c*** into e-waste?
> 
> Thanks in adavance!



This is the Chat log from Dell...I'm basically SOL!  Don't buy a Dell system

Copy
Print
Exit
 18:00:17   	  	 Mike Miller 	
Initial Question/Comment: mike.d.miller@att.net
 18:00:23   	  	 System 	
You are now being connected to an agent. Thank you for using Dell Chat
 18:00:23   	  	 System 	
Connected with E&A_Adrian
 18:00:33   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
Welcome to Dell Consumer Solutions Sales Chat! I hope you are doing well and thank you for waiting. My name is Adrian and I will be your Sales Agent today.
 18:00:37   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
Feel free to provide your phone number so that I can contact you if we get disconnected. How can I help you today?
 18:01:05   	  	 Mike Miller 	
Hi! I have a Dell XPS 400 and the motherboard went out on it.
 18:01:18   	  	 Mike Miller 	
My number is xxxxxxxxx
 18:01:50   	  	 Mike Miller 	
My system is only a few years old and out of warranty. Is there an economical solution to replacing the mobo?
 18:02:02   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
I'll be glad to assist you on that.
 18:02:07   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
may I please have the service tag number so that I can check for compatible parts?
 18:03:11   	  	 Mike Miller 	
Ironically I am using a very, very old Dell system that I still have (8100) to chat w/you. Needless to say I am very frustrated that my powerful XPS 400 is already down! :-(
 18:03:18   	  	 Mike Miller 	
Just a moment
 18:03:56   	  	 Mike Miller 	
953NM91
 18:04:13   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
thank you
 18:04:18   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
please give me a moment
 18:04:23   	  	 Mike Miller 	
No worries!
 18:07:58   	  	 Mike Miller 	
It seems as though the mother board failure is extremely common amongst all Dell XPS 400 owners. In my opinion this is definitely a flaw in the product.
 18:08:49   	  	 Mike Miller 	
My searches on the internet have turned up numerous complaints, issues and exact same problems I am going through.
 18:10:58   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
ok but the system is out of warranty though
 18:11:19   	  	 Mike Miller 	
Yep, Arrrgghh...that is the sad part
 18:11:41   	  	 Mike Miller 	
Makes me think three times before making my next computer purchase!
 18:14:06   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
ok still checking for the part
 18:15:07   	  	 Mike Miller 	
I'm hoping to fix the XPS 400 (most economical) and give to my daughter for school and purchase a new computer for my needs. So if Dell is able to make something happen, I would be inclined to make my next purchase.
 18:18:03   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
ok just for verificantion, can you tell me if you have a Prescott Smithfield or Presler CPU
 18:18:52   	  	 Mike Miller 	
I have been a loyal customer to Dell. I have purchased my last three systems from Dell (Dell 8100 2WKPF01, Dell XPS 140 JKTG91, Dell XPS 400 953NM91)
 18:19:04   	  	 Mike Miller 	
One moment...I'll go look!
 18:20:28   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
thank you so much
 18:21:02   	  	 Mike Miller 	
Where on the mobo do I look? I can only locate a barcode label w/numbers.
 18:21:44   	  	 Mike Miller 	
I've look all around the mobo and don't see any brand names except for Dell logo on mobo.
 18:22:03   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
please give me a moment
 18:24:43   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
thank you for waiting
 18:26:25   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
we have the refurbished Motherboard Service Kit, (RoHS), 9150C/XPS400 for $239.99
 18:26:40   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
unfortunately it is out of stock
 18:26:55   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
Here's what I can do for you, I'll send a request to our warehouse for this item then just schedule you for a callback if they already approved my request. They usually reply to our request within 24-48 hours.
 18:27:46   	  	 Mike Miller 	
1	TF810	Processor, 80551, Pentium D Smithfield For Desktops, 830 3.0, BO, Server, Server Chassis is what I found on Dell's website
 18:28:34   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
that is correct
 18:29:16   	  	 Mike Miller 	
What was the request to the warehouse? A balance check?
 18:31:51   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
that is to make the part request
 18:32:08   	  	 Mike Miller 	
You mean a backorder? $240+ for a mother board is extremely high considering I can buy/build a system for just a few dollars more!?
 18:34:41   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
no its just that they are keeping the stocks in check
 18:34:46   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
and are strict about it
 18:35:34   	  	 Mike Miller 	
What does that mean for me? I'm lost!
 18:35:56   	  	 Mike Miller 	
Will they trim one out of stock?
 18:36:11   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
I'm just saying that we will need to make a part request first before we can place the order for the mother board
 18:37:02   	  	 Mike Miller 	
So that is the best Dell Computers can do for me? These are tough times and I have been a loyal customer for a long time (I've even purchased peripherals from Dell). This really doesn't make a customer want to return for future purchases. The reliability hasn't been too promising and I'd really hate to think of another purchase going South on me.
 18:43:23   	  	 Mike Miller 	
A company that stands behind their product will go out of their way to make their customers happy. If you have a happy customer he/she will tell thousands more the Dell is good. If you have an unhappy customer, he/she will tell 10 times more people that Dell not good. I should hope that Dell's customer relations department reads these chat logs to get a pulse on their customer base. I am leaning on building my own system with quality products. Upon closer examination it looks like almost every component in my system is made in China. It's no wonder why the darn thing failed....cheap labor....cheap pay....cheap product!


----------



## Cloud_Golf

Cloud_Golf said:


> This is the Chat log from Dell...I'm basically SOL!  Don't buy a Dell system
> 
> Copy
> Print
> Exit
> 18:00:17   	  	 Mike Miller
> Initial Question/Comment: mike.d.miller@att.net
> 18:00:23   	  	 System
> You are now being connected to an agent. Thank you for using Dell Chat
> 18:00:23   	  	 System
> Connected with E&A_Adrian
> 18:00:33   	  	 E&A_Adrian
> Welcome to Dell Consumer Solutions Sales Chat! I hope you are doing well and thank you for waiting. My name is Adrian and I will be your Sales Agent today.
> 18:00:37   	  	 E&A_Adrian
> Feel free to provide your phone number so that I can contact you if we get disconnected. How can I help you today?
> 18:01:05   	  	 Mike Miller
> Hi! I have a Dell XPS 400 and the motherboard went out on it.
> 18:01:18   	  	 Mike Miller
> My number is xxxxxxxxx
> 18:01:50   	  	 Mike Miller
> My system is only a few years old and out of warranty. Is there an economical solution to replacing the mobo?
> 18:02:02   	  	 E&A_Adrian
> I'll be glad to assist you on that.
> 18:02:07   	  	 E&A_Adrian
> may I please have the service tag number so that I can check for compatible parts?
> 18:03:11   	  	 Mike Miller
> Ironically I am using a very, very old Dell system that I still have (8100) to chat w/you. Needless to say I am very frustrated that my powerful XPS 400 is already down! :-(
> 18:03:18   	  	 Mike Miller
> Just a moment
> 18:03:56   	  	 Mike Miller
> 953NM91
> 18:04:13   	  	 E&A_Adrian
> thank you
> 18:04:18   	  	 E&A_Adrian
> please give me a moment
> 18:04:23   	  	 Mike Miller
> No worries!
> 18:07:58   	  	 Mike Miller
> It seems as though the mother board failure is extremely common amongst all Dell XPS 400 owners. In my opinion this is definitely a flaw in the product.
> 18:08:49   	  	 Mike Miller
> My searches on the internet have turned up numerous complaints, issues and exact same problems I am going through.
> 18:10:58   	  	 E&A_Adrian
> ok but the system is out of warranty though
> 18:11:19   	  	 Mike Miller
> Yep, Arrrgghh...that is the sad part
> 18:11:41   	  	 Mike Miller
> Makes me think three times before making my next computer purchase!
> 18:14:06   	  	 E&A_Adrian
> ok still checking for the part
> 18:15:07   	  	 Mike Miller
> I'm hoping to fix the XPS 400 (most economical) and give to my daughter for school and purchase a new computer for my needs. So if Dell is able to make something happen, I would be inclined to make my next purchase.
> 18:18:03   	  	 E&A_Adrian
> ok just for verificantion, can you tell me if you have a Prescott Smithfield or Presler CPU
> 18:18:52   	  	 Mike Miller
> I have been a loyal customer to Dell. I have purchased my last three systems from Dell (Dell 8100 2WKPF01, Dell XPS 140 JKTG91, Dell XPS 400 953NM91)
> 18:19:04   	  	 Mike Miller
> One moment...I'll go look!
> 18:20:28   	  	 E&A_Adrian
> thank you so much
> 18:21:02   	  	 Mike Miller
> Where on the mobo do I look? I can only locate a barcode label w/numbers.
> 18:21:44   	  	 Mike Miller
> I've look all around the mobo and don't see any brand names except for Dell logo on mobo.
> 18:22:03   	  	 E&A_Adrian
> please give me a moment
> 18:24:43   	  	 E&A_Adrian
> thank you for waiting
> 18:26:25   	  	 E&A_Adrian
> we have the refurbished Motherboard Service Kit, (RoHS), 9150C/XPS400 for $239.99
> 18:26:40   	  	 E&A_Adrian
> unfortunately it is out of stock
> 18:26:55   	  	 E&A_Adrian
> Here's what I can do for you, I'll send a request to our warehouse for this item then just schedule you for a callback if they already approved my request. They usually reply to our request within 24-48 hours.
> 18:27:46   	  	 Mike Miller
> 1	TF810	Processor, 80551, Pentium D Smithfield For Desktops, 830 3.0, BO, Server, Server Chassis is what I found on Dell's website
> 18:28:34   	  	 E&A_Adrian
> that is correct
> 18:29:16   	  	 Mike Miller
> What was the request to the warehouse? A balance check?
> 18:31:51   	  	 E&A_Adrian
> that is to make the part request
> 18:32:08   	  	 Mike Miller
> You mean a backorder? $240+ for a mother board is extremely high considering I can buy/build a system for just a few dollars more!?
> 18:34:41   	  	 E&A_Adrian
> no its just that they are keeping the stocks in check
> 18:34:46   	  	 E&A_Adrian
> and are strict about it
> 18:35:34   	  	 Mike Miller
> What does that mean for me? I'm lost!
> 18:35:56   	  	 Mike Miller
> Will they trim one out of stock?
> 18:36:11   	  	 E&A_Adrian
> I'm just saying that we will need to make a part request first before we can place the order for the mother board
> 18:37:02   	  	 Mike Miller
> So that is the best Dell Computers can do for me? These are tough times and I have been a loyal customer for a long time (I've even purchased peripherals from Dell). This really doesn't make a customer want to return for future purchases. The reliability hasn't been too promising and I'd really hate to think of another purchase going South on me.
> 18:43:23   	  	 Mike Miller
> A company that stands behind their product will go out of their way to make their customers happy. If you have a happy customer he/she will tell thousands more the Dell is good. If you have an unhappy customer, he/she will tell 10 times more people that Dell not good. I should hope that Dell's customer relations department reads these chat logs to get a pulse on their customer base. I am leaning on building my own system with quality products. Upon closer examination it looks like almost every component in my system is made in China. It's no wonder why the darn thing failed....cheap labor....cheap pay....cheap product!



This was the end of our conversation...
 18:45:27   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
let me just read on that
 18:45:42   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
I'm assisting 3 clients at the same time
 18:45:52   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
please give me a moment
 18:48:53   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
thank you for waiting
 18:49:14   	  	 Mike Miller 	
k
 18:49:38   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
so basically what you want to happen is to have a discount on the refurbished motherboard correct?
 18:50:18   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
I'm sorry sir but we cannot just change our prices here
 18:50:48   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
we also cannot give discounts for all refurbished items
 18:51:27   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
but if the system has warranty coverage, we will take care of it for sure
 18:52:15   	  	 Mike Miller 	
No worries! I know you are just the low guy on the end of the totem pole trying to do your job and assist customers the best you can!
 18:52:47   	  	 E&A_Adrian 	
low guy - yes that's me
 18:55:34   	  	 Mike Miller 	
My experience and ownership of Dell computers will sadly/abruptly come to an end. I will venture out and build my very own system much cheaper than it would cost to buy direct. At least I know the parts I put in will be top notch and will last/perform. I have the feeling that Dell will soon start to loose more and more business because of customers like me will stop buying and warn others of the problems/experiences I have encountered with Dell. Thanks for your time and assistance! Cheers!


----------



## gorsuchj

i was wondering if you had actuall replaced or bought a different system?? I have a XPS 400 also that a few weeks ago did the same thing. I have tried multiple things to make it work, but in my case, i can not even get it to start to boot!! i originally started to get the keyboard failure message, i didn't have any other keyboards to try so as i went out to buy a new one, by the time i got back the computer was down, and upon trying to reboot it was DEAD!!! i believe it to be the MB but i still get the green light on the MB and i also get power to different locations on the board, but no luck to starting. I thought it was the switch but they use this thin ribbon that is not used for any other devices to try and swap out...so iguess i am out of luck on this computer. I did go buy a new HP pavilion, had to buy a new printer also...i think when the MB went bad it may have power surged the printer also and killed it...the power supply on it was DEAD also...like a feed back loop. Oh well.


----------



## Cloud_Golf

Cloud_Golf said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am having some serious issues with my Dell XPS 400 desktop PC.  Two days ago I turned on my PC and it booted up saying there was a "keyboard failure!"  I let it continue until it got to the Windows accounts screen.  I was unable to use the keyboard because it is a wireless/USB Logitech keyboard/mouse.  I powered it down and tried again and still no luck.  so far I have tried the following...
> 
> - Unplugged, held power button for 30 sec, took CMOS battery out and let sit overnight w/o any power.  Fired up w/same results!
> 
> - Put OS Dell disk in drive and restarted it and it won't p/u the disk because I can't use the keyboard.
> 
> - Tried different USB ports and different keyboard w/o success.
> 
> I give up and can't believe this system is already bad!  I have no warranty and it looks more and more like I'll need a new M/B.  I really don't want to sink any money into this machine --almost more cost effective to buy a new machine.
> 
> Can someone help before eject this piece of c*** into e-waste?
> 
> Thanks in adavance!



I had all the same issues you described to include frying attached equipment.  I actually had a Skycaddie Golf GPS plugged in as well and it fried it as well.  You mobo is dead and you need to replace it!  I picked one up cheap on ebay ($142 auction).  I just replaced it and gave it to my daughter...runs like a charm now.  I ended up buying components and building my own system from scratch.  It runs so much faster and better.  Not a lot parts made in China if you noticed in your Dell XPS!  Check ebay out and start bidding...Dell wanted almost $300 w/tax & shipping for a new mobo.  Hope this helps!


----------

